# Hello new here & to bodybuilding



## stu82 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi im Stu from the uk im new to the weight training so i really would like some advise, i do have a fairly good physique to start with but im a little tubby round the midriff so i started to think about a slimming advantage and i was told GHRP-6 would help me loose the fat rather quickly is this true? because i feel hungrier than ever before. If this is no good what is best

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*stu82* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 3, 2012)

YO!  What up!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome bro lots of info on this board..  I am new here as well read all the sticky's and study....


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 4, 2012)

^^^^^
Welcome to Ironmag. The answers to all your questions are easily found on the board. Also review our sponsors section.


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

hi..this forum is great..good people sharing good stuff and keeping people educated.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 8, 2012)

You'll find good info on this forum


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome, highly recommend the sticky's, great info if your new like me


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

